# Hot/Cold Smokers?



## maxon8 (May 24, 2006)

I live in the UK and I am interested in buying an Original Bradley or a new 4 rack Bradley Digital Smoker when they arrive in September!?. As I like to do my research before buying a product can anyone put me in contact with other manufacturers that market smokers comparable to that of the Bradley in order for me to compare specifications etc. I have not found anything in the UK and only smallbox/dust type fishsmokers from US. Any help would be appreciated as I am new to this. 

maxon8


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Brradley smokers are great, but beware! They only accept compressed "pucks" of wood chips, specially made to fit the Bradley. Only Bradley makes these pucks, and the smoker won't accept loose chips. You will pay a premium for those woodchip pucks.


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Double dittos on whut Foodpump say. Got a pal that peddles em and they cook great. The hockey pucks is the only problemo and when you get down to brisket it takes a bunch. Sides they is illegal eagles for comp cuz of the electric heating element deal..not that any limeys be worried about comp cooking of course Now a smart fella who was sort of a injuneer at heart could make a fortune cloning the pucks. Way I got it figgered all it take is some wood chips and a food grade binder (tapioca pudding perhaps) and some kind of press to squish it all together..set em out in the sun to dry. Now if you really want to cold smoke a cardboard box and a hotplate works well. The Frugal Pervert proved that on his TV show one day. Cherrio old chap. 

bigwheel


----------

